# How to give my cockatiel more exercise?



## BirdySweet (Jul 9, 2011)

My younger brother just got a budgie last Monday and I've noticed he is very active because he likes to climb all around is cage to play with toys and he flies a lot in the house. As soon as I saw this, I started to compare my cockatiel and realized that my 'tiel barely gets exercise. He doesn't climb around in is cage a lot. All he does is only move to eat, to drink, or to play with toys. Otherwise he stays in the same place. I do have a playgym but I honestly don't think he gets enough exercise on it. Here's the playgym I own:http://reviews.petsmart.com/4830/275...ws/reviews.htm . I also have the Aviator Harness. I try to take my bird outside atleast once a week. The only time he really flies is is he is startled or if he is forced to(I do not like forcing him so I don't). He never really likes to fly on his own. I've also kind of been feeding him a lot of millet this week because we have a new bird and to train him. I don't want my bird to be overweight and I want to give him as much exercise as much as possible to remain and be healthy. If you know any methods or suggestions that would be great, thanks.


----------



## PC9850 (Feb 22, 2012)

Petey's biggest immobilizer was mirrors in the cage. Whichever perch had the mirror, that's where he was 24/7. If your tiel has mirrors in the cage, I strongly advise removing them. Then he will want to climb around and come out of the cage. Without that "other bird" to stare at all day, he'll get more active. Removing the mirrors from Petey's cage also eliminated his territorial behavior.

Lots of shred toys are good; it gets your tiel vigorously pulling and tearing. And different types of perches will also exercise his feet. Natural wood, rope, sandy perches, all good. The only thing about the natural wood is they'll rip you off at a big chain store ($8 for a twig!). Head for the local mom & pop shop if you have one. Mine had full fat branches for $3 a piece.

Here's Petey's current setup. With it, he's the most active he's been in his 11 year life.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

You cannot compare the energy level of your Tiel to a Budgie. They are two totally different birds. Budgies are quick and very energetic.. Tiels are laid back and yes, they have their moments.. but still .. two totally different birds. 

It is great you are looking to find ways to make him more mobile. Perhaps some more info on your Tiel would be appreciated.. such as how old, male or female, what do you feed your Tiel on a daily basis, how long have you had him/her.. and also pics.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

I totally agree with DyArianna on the budgie - cockatiel thing. You could post a picture of your cage and maybe that could help us. Is his cage the appropriate size? Also, you can add more toys that he personally would enjoy, shredder toys, etc. And, it could just be his age catching up on him if he's old, or just the fact that he could be a less-active type when compared to others. Every tiel is different.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

I own both , and my Cockatiels will never be as active as my budgies. They simply are far more energetic and hyper birds.

The best form of physical activity for me is to take all my birds out at once. They will have a mini argument over something sometime in the day and fly off together. They fly all over my overly huge living room chirping and frolicking around until mommy 'collects them'. So YAY ! Exercise 

If you only have one bird , and haven’t tried shredding toys ; Give that a go first.

If you already have and have birds who refuse to rip toys to shreds, engaging your bird to fly once or twice a day is great. I don’t mean a small flight , I mean a huge round all over the house and back onto their cages. If you birds lazy, sometimes forcing them once a day is OK.

Also making 'obstacle' courses for your bird to climb up are a fun and easy way to keep them in shape. So pretty much a playgym , but building on it. You can lead them from the bottom to the top. Soon enough they know exactly what to do to get to the top by climbing up there themselves. It works for my birds ! (Sometimes they forget they can fly ahah)

Hope I helped some, best of luck ! 'xx


----------



## BirdySweet (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. My tiel isn't a big fan of mirrors. He usually only uses it if there is a bell on it. He used to be a little amazed that he could see his reflection but he quickly got over it. He sometimes likes to shred and he sometimes doesn't. His carboard toy for example, has never been touched by him. I guess he's just a weird bird.  I will though, avoid putting mirrors in his cage. Thank you for your cage pics. Your tiel is one lcky bird! Petey is a gorgeous bird.


----------



## BirdySweet (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks DyArianna. I was wondering why the budgie flew so fast when we first got him. Thank you for sharing that.

My Tiel's Info:

Name: Birdy

Age: Wasn't given

Gender: Male

Diet on a daily basis: Pellets are fed everyday, vegetables and fruits are not given everyday but atleast once or twice a week. Mineral block is always available in his cage, millet is offered when doing training or just to be nice, seed is fed atleast once a week, bread, noodles, mashed potatoes(his favorite foods) are given when avaliable(that being once a week).


----------



## BirdySweet (Jul 9, 2011)

If you have any more questions on my tiel's info feel free to ask.


----------



## BirdySweet (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for replying rainfeather. The picture of my tiel and budgie have been posted in the two replies above. I think the cage is appropriate. If not, please notify me. My tiel is very different compared to other tiels. Maybe it's because he's still not tame. But I am working on it. I am going to try to take him out and train him everyday for an hour so he gets tame. He's been very mean to the budgie. Trying to bite him when he gets close when the budgie is only trying to be friendly and get a new friend.  Thank you for the info!


----------



## BirdySweet (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you Simbah! I think you're right. Taking the birds all at once makes a HUGE difference! My tiel's been more active today trying to get in the budgie's cage while they were out so he got a lot of exercise. (Of course he didn't get in!  Silly bird!)

I'm going to force my bird I guess to fly once a day to get exercise. That's a grea idea.

Obstacle courses sound fun! I'll try to make one but once I have time. If you could post a picture of one that'd be a great head start!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The tiels cage seems a lil small, do you have the measurements on it? I had a tiel who was overweight and who couldn't fly very well so we did flight training every day. We just started off with him on my hand while I moved my hand up and down. It got him to flap his wings and helped him build up those chest muscles. One thing I will say, you should add seeds to his diet. An all pellet diet is not healthy for a bird in the long run. They eat seeds in their natural environment so there is nothing wrong with offering them in captivity as well.


----------



## BirdySweet (Jul 9, 2011)

I didn't get the measurements when I first got it, because the cage was given along with the bird. I measured it myself and I got: 22.5(L)x 16(W)x 23(H). I think the width of it is a little small because it should be 18? I don't think my parents will let me buy another cage. Thank you for that idea. I'll try it. I do add seeds to his diet but I don't want to give it to him way to often. How often should it be given?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Every day...I give my birds both seeds and pellets. Seeds combined with other healthy foods (such as veggies and such) are perfectly fine to offer every day. It is a little small in the width but if he gets plenty out of cage time he should be fine.


----------



## BirdySweet (Jul 9, 2011)

Alright! I'll buy some seeds today and let my cockatiel finish his pellets and then I'll give him seeds. Ever since we got our parakeet he's been out of his cage 80% of the time everyday. Thank you for all the info! I'll just start making my tiel fly around more in the house and soon he'll do it because he wants to (hopefully). I'll try to make an obstacle course because it sounds like birds get A LOT of exercise on those. And I'll continue to take my bird out a lot more than usual, tame him, and take him outside more. Thank you again!


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

When I worked at the pet store, I always recommended that the cage be large enough for the bird to be able to vigorously flap his wings with nothing in his way. And, I recommended that the perches be spaced far enough apart so the bird must use his wings to go from 1 perch to another. If your cage does not have this much space, it's too small.


----------



## BirdySweet (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you, DesertDweller. I'll keep that in mind next time when buying a new cage or getting a new bird.


----------

